# Possible Meet Up



## euanbradley (13/6/11)

Hey guys, just wondering if you ever got together for meetings. i have been brewing for a couple of years and struggle to find expert opinion that i can trust. I'm very keen to meet local homebrewers that share the same passion for all things pissy as i do!


----------



## pimpsqueak (13/6/11)

Where are you? 
Update your details to show where you are...


----------



## euanbradley (13/6/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Where are you?
> Update your details to show where you are...



details updated but i am from mount annan


----------



## kabooby (14/6/11)

Hi Emu Brew,

We meet up Monthly for pizza and homebrew and your more than welcome to come along.

Details are on the MALE website here 

Look forward to seeing you there

Kabooby


----------



## .DJ. (14/6/11)

There are a few of us Mount Annanites around...

As Kabooby said, beer and pizza once a month...


----------



## euanbradley (15/6/11)

Thanks hopefully see you all soon.


----------



## Linz (19/6/11)

saw you've got into the MALE Yahoo site ok.......just login to yahoo and make sure you change you email setting to one you read regularly otherwise it will go to the Yahoo email and you may not see updates and messages..


----------

